# İç ve Dış Tehditler > iRAN Oğuz Türkleri: Güney Azerbaycan, Batı Azerbaycan, Doğu Azerbaycan (Başkent Rey: Tehran) >  Tebriz, Bakü, Ankara! Biz nereye, farslar nereye! Türkler bir Millet, Fars Avrupalı b

## anau



----------

